# Vendor coils



## J.P (27/4/16)

In general, what is the max wattage vendor/stock coils support 60W?


----------



## Mac75 (27/4/16)

Uwell crown single vertical .5ohm 30-80w
Dual parallel vertical .25ohm up to 120w. All ss


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/4/16)

Atom gCeramic for the Sub Tank - 25 to 100 Watts!
Cerabis Tank with Ceramic Coils 30 to 80 Watts!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## J.P (27/4/16)

Nice, I do not want to build coils for now. I am just trying to figure out the max wattage mod I should get.

Thank you for the response, much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

